# P4 worth the effort?



## sneekypeet (Sep 19, 2008)

I went to a buddies house to pick up a cooler, and was greeted by him with a CPU in the box also. He says a buddy got a bunch from older PC's where he worked or similar.

So I got home and really looked at the CPU, at his place it looked socket 775 at first glance.

I started with google and ran the SL7PW code and got this from intel. Reading that tells me it is socket 775 P4 540J with a 200X16 FSB/Multi 1MB cache.

Question is this...is it worth my time to boot it and clock the balls off it, or is this a known dud in P4 terms.

I already know its hot and old tech, but I do have a 500FSB option so I guess temps are my enemy.


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 19, 2008)

Well if it is anything like the Pentium I got from Paulie, my guess is temps/volts will be come your enemy real fast.  Then again if you have a spare MB and feel like killing something, have at it!


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 19, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Well if it is anything like the Pentium I got from Paulie, my guess is temps/volts will be come your enemy real fast.  Then again if you have a spare MB and feel like killing something, have at it!



I dont really want to just outright kill it, more like caress it to a slow drawn out, killer OC'd prior to its last breath sort of thing.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 19, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Well if it is anything like the Pentium I got from Paulie, my guess is temps/volts will be come your enemy real fast.  Then again if you have a spare MB and feel like killing something, have at it!



Well, Pentium D's being dual core, ran really hot. Sneeky should see a pretty decent overclock out of that chip with fairly decent temps, on a good air cooler. Nothing spectacular, but decent.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 19, 2008)

Going by the link it looks like its a Prescott core. Actually do it if you have time to burn and a more modern board that supports it. Maybe a board that is NF570/P965 based ..... In other words, do you have a motherboard that has bios support for the chip?

You will probably see anywhere from 27-45sec SuperPI1m runs.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 19, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Going by the link it looks like its a Prescott core. Actually do it if you have time to burn and a more modern board that supports it. Maybe a board that is NF570/P965 based ..... In other words, do you have a motherboard that has bios support for the chip?
> 
> You will probably see anywhere from 27-45sec SuperPI1m runs.



I had the thought as well. not sure if either bios supports the CPU code.

And those are teh awesomest S Pi scores eva!


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 21, 2008)

Well FYI it is fully supported by my X38 Foxconn. I was shortly after post beep greated by the obvios issue.

this device will not run a 64 bit application....hahahaha

may wait a bit and try it on her XP rig!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 21, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Well FYI it is fully supported by my X38 Foxconn. I was shortly after post beep greated by the obvios issue.
> 
> this device will not run a 64 bit application....hahahaha
> 
> may wait a bit and try it on her XP rig!



Don't you just hate that!? the old stuff doesn't like the new stuff... I remember when trying vista ultimate on my Amd 3000+ system... Didn't like that one core thing! Or it might be the x1650... lol... who knows... lol


----------



## hat (Sep 21, 2008)

Well I guess you could use it in a spare rig or something. It would be pretty good in a rig with 2gb of ddr 800 with a 9600gt I guess. I say go for 4GHz and leave it there, just make sure it's stable with temps (hopefully) under 70C.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 21, 2008)

clock that bitch to death!


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 21, 2008)

hat said:


> Well I guess you could use it in a spare rig or something. It would be pretty good in a rig with 2gb of ddr 800 with a 9600gt I guess. I say go for 4GHz and leave it there, just make sure it's stable with temps (hopefully) under 70C.



I was gonna try for say 5GHz on really warm air....lol

Hwbot has a few over 6GHz on LN2 of course!


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 21, 2008)

The P4's might not have been the fastest cars on the street, but they were and still are useful for lower end tasks.  I say, if you can find a use for it, use it.  It would make a great office/internet/light gamer rig.  I keep one of those around just so that when a guest asks to use my computer, I point them to it, and I don't have to worry about them screwing my machine up(though my guest machine is running an Athlon XP).  Overclocking wise, 4GHz might be possible with good cooling, though 3.6GHz will be more realistic and give decent performance.  Also, modern motherboard actually tend to suck at overclocking these chips.  A motherboard capable of 500MHz FSB on a Core 2 Duo, won't get close to that on the P4's, they chipsets just were not optimized for overclocking P4's.

Otherwise, I would just put it up on ebay.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 21, 2008)

Sounds like a fun thing to do... Do it on her's! lol


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 21, 2008)

a second machine add in a 9600 and just run xp 32bit on it

i have an old duron rig im planning to go linux with amazingly it ran xp and half life 2 just as well as my athlon 3800+ rig Ooooh

im putting 1gb of ram into the duron ddr1 so it should pretty much be able to handle anything cept gaming which linux isnt designed for anyway


if it was me with the chip id just get a REALLY good cooler clock it to death and run it as a second box or third box lol


----------



## cdawall (Sep 21, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I was gonna try for say 5GHz on really warm air....lol
> 
> Hwbot has a few over 6GHz on LN2 of course!



ship it to me ill kill it for you


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 21, 2008)

cdawall said:


> ship it to me ill kill it for you



so whats the fun in that?


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 21, 2008)

if its just the cpu you have and nothing else it will be a bitch trying to buy the other parts to make a rig so id just leave it alone


----------



## cdawall (Sep 21, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> so whats the fun in that?



i get to roast another cpu i haven't pushed more than 2v's thru a cpu since my 3400+ clawhammer and thats just no fun


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 21, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> if its just the cpu you have and nothing else it will be a bitch trying to buy the other parts to make a rig so id just leave it alone



I had to borrow a copper centered old intel cooler from a buddy, he just threw it in the box and said clock it if you can, as he had no use.

I have the rig to put it in, but solely for OCing it. With 3 rigs running as it is, the P4 was just a change of pace to play around with. That is until I ran into the 64bit brick wall. Only thing to make life easier is to get my hands on a small HDD to write XP on it to bench it!


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Sep 21, 2008)

If nothing else, you could use it for a cheapo folding rig......

I'm sure between all of us we could help with spare parts, etc.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 21, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> If nothing else, you could use it for a cheapo folding rig......
> 
> I'm sure between all of us we could help with spare parts, etc.



one sec.....


Rig: 






CPU:





I just need to get a small HDD for XP and a few benches. Id do this on her BI, but this is sooooo much easier on an open air rig...lol


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Sep 21, 2008)

Let me see if we have a small HDD lying around.........I'll check Randoms "scrap heap".


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Sep 21, 2008)

Buy a cheap P35 mobo off of Ebay and then uber-drop teh gas of dat sucka to teh floor! I want to see if that thing can at least knock on the door of the E6600. Dare wish to challenge it to Crysis?


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 21, 2008)

There we go. RM's stuff... lol... 
Cheapest Drive at the Egg is $36.99....


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 21, 2008)

PCpraiser100 said:


> Buy a cheap P35 mobo off of Ebay and then uber-drop teh gas of dat sucka to teh floor! I want to see if that thing can at least knock on the door of the E6600. Dare wish to challenge it to Crysis?



I have all the pieces, just need to get the right OS on her, on and you best believe Im running all the benches that XP 32bit will allow!


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Sep 21, 2008)

do you still need a hdd?


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 21, 2008)

nice try and see how far it will go on good cooling


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 21, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> do you still need a hdd?



Could use one yes...I looked in my heap and nothing.....Thanks big bunches !!!!!


----------



## cdawall (Sep 21, 2008)

rofl i still say send it to me when your done

who wants to see trisli score less the one card


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Sep 21, 2008)

Yhpm


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Sep 21, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I have all the pieces, just need to get the right OS on her, on and you best believe Im running all the benches that XP 32bit will allow!



Cmon, find the OS that can pose a challenge go get a Vista OS so you can challenge it! It will be so much more interesting. Don't like it? Try XP then if you're not interested.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 21, 2008)

cdawall said:


> rofl i still say send it to me when your done
> 
> who wants to see trisli score less the one card



I havent discussed its full ownership with the guy who loaned me the cooler for another test. He did however say "see what she can do", so I am about to...lol

If its an option for me to not have to return it, I'll hit ya with a PM!


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 21, 2008)

PCpraiser100 said:


> Cmon, find the OS that can pose a challenge go get a Vista OS so you can challenge it! It will be so much more interesting. Don't like it? Try XP then if you're not interested.



Edit: I misread your post...I could try 32bit Vista first...I do has a copy!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 21, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I dont really want to just outright kill it, more like caress it to a slow drawn out, killer OC'd prior to its last breath sort of thing.



just take it easy with overclocking on it, if you want extreme overclocks a after market cooler is due because stock is stock, only handles cooling in the rated temperatures.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 21, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> just take it easy with overclocking on it, if you want extreme overclocks a after market cooler is due because stock is stock, only handles cooling in the rated temperatures.



I do have a Xig here. Bout the best Im gonna do for now. Dont really want to mess with getting it under the loop


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Sep 21, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Edit: I misread your post...I could try 32bit Vista first...I do has a copy!



I will laugh so hard if the P4 EVER dominated the Core 2 Quads when OC'd, despite that it will never happen. Anyway, BRING ON DX10!


----------



## hat (Sep 21, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I do have a Xig here. Bout the best Im gonna do for now. Dont really want to mess with getting it under the loop



But if you hooked it up to your water you could have a mini water boiler heating system!

@pcpraiser: Shit I would laugh if the P4 ever won out over the Celeron Conroe-L series. Basically a single core core 2.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 21, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I havent discussed its full ownership with the guy who loaned me the cooler for another test. He did however say "see what she can do", so I am about to...lol
> 
> If its an option for me to not have to return it, I'll hit ya with a PM!



sweet hehe that would be fun


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 21, 2008)

Sneeky.... one thing you have forgotten... Feb in Ohio... Remember that... and remember what you hit last feb... or winter so forth... 
That P4 will be killer!


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 21, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Sneeky.... one thing you have forgotten... Feb in Ohio... Remember that... and remember what you hit last feb... or winter so forth...
> That P4 will be killer!



Oh I havent forgotten...waiting patiently. Really liking the fall so far, after 12AM it drops to the mid 40*F...plenty cool to try things out. Altho 0*F in the winter is the shit!


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm so frigging jealous! We're literally lucky if it gets below 87 degrees in the evening! On top of that, try having a lady whom thinks 68 degrees is hot! (Know what I mean)

When my lady is done with her whole, " mid life" thing, I swear to God our power company will have to lay people off...............


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 21, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> I'm so frigging jealous! We're literally lucky if it gets below 87 degrees in the evening! On top of that, try having a lady whom thinks 68 degrees is hot! (Know what I mean)
> 
> When my lady is done with her whole, " mid life" thing, I swear to God our power company will have to lay people off...............



I can completely understand, my girl doesnt like sitting here at night when the windows are open....she does look funny in PJ's and a winter coat and hat tho!!!!!

Took a bit of digging, but here was what used to be done in the chill of an Ohio winter...lol  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=279049&postcount=1766


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 21, 2008)

Man, I remember those efforts... Then you telling me about where and how the computer was placed... I laughed so hard.. But, your Superpi score was DAMNish..


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah gotta love it for the temps, but the 6-8 inches of snow that usually comes with it is the bad part. Got done Ocing then had to go out at 3AM to shovel that mess.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 21, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> yeah gotta love it for the temps, but the 6-8 inches of snow that usually comes with it is the bad part. Got done Ocing then had to go out at 3AM to shovel that mess.



Man, I don't miss that one bit! I was to young to shovel it... but remember having to walk to school which was 6 blocks away... Good thing I had a girl friend that lived half way there.. Stop at her house to refill the hot chocolate mug... God, pimp then as now.. 

Now for the fun stuff.







What ya see first? the van or the lambo?

5k I am here.. lmao

But, on the serious note... I bet you can get some great stuff when it is cool.. also remember, if need be, I have TWO delta fans sitting in a watercooling extra boxs.. I can send you one for it.. just for fun... or a Kaze. just tell me..


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 21, 2008)

Wow a pimp in grade school too. Damn thats starting young.

Two things...nice paint job, and congrats on 5k!!!!!11!!!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 21, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Wow a pimp in grade school too. Damn thats starting young.
> 
> Two things...nice paint job, and congrats on 5k!!!!!11!!!!!



I try man.. Now I have girls asking me to be the sugar daddy, and olders wanting to be my sugar mommy... lmao...
Thanks on the congrats.. 
But, tell me if you want those fans... You know I have a box full of 110+cfm fans... No use for them now because of water... Just don't know if you want a leaf blower...


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 21, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I try man.. Now I have girls asking me to be the sugar daddy, and olders wanting to be my sugar mommy... lmao...
> Thanks on the congrats..
> But, tell me if you want those fans... You know I have a box full of 110+cfm fans... No use for them now because of water... Just don't know if you want a leaf blower...



Well I will get the Os in and see how she goes shortly. If I can't keep things cool enough, I will deffinately hit you up on that.

Altho if I can get used to an X850XT fan and 100%, Im sure those fans wont bother me too bad....lol


----------



## Wile E (Sep 21, 2008)

When you're done clocking it on air, ship it to me and we'll see what it can do on good h2o and DICE.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 21, 2008)

Wile E said:


> When you're done clocking it on air, ship it to me and we'll see what it can do on good h2o and DICE.



I has a loop, just dont want to mess with my main rig....may have to try my spare loop...lol

Dry Ice is a nice thought....how bout you send me the kit?


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 21, 2008)

All you need to do for a half-a$$ dry ice pot is get the intel cooler copper away from the fan itself.. Do that by taking it back and forth from the freezer and heating it up around it.. Then instant Dry ice pot... Not the best.. but can work.. Then, go to Publix and buy some...
I'll send ya the fans no matter what... The x850xt fans where bad... real bad for it all... But, I don't know if it's even compares to it...


----------



## Wile E (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey, you haz 5000 posts Cold.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 21, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Hey, you haz 5000 posts Cold.



lmao.. yeah, but you almost have 10k posts!...  
Man, Have I learned a lot since I've joined here.. And hope to have helped in the process..


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 21, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> All you need to do for a half-a$$ dry ice pot is get the intel cooler copper away from the fan itself.. Do that by taking it back and forth from the freezer and heating it up around it.. Then instant Dry ice pot... Not the best.. but can work.. Then, go to Publix and buy some...
> I'll send ya the fans no matter what... The x850xt fans where bad... real bad for it all... But, I don't know if it's even compares to it...



IDK namslas used to call it the GE 120, as in the jet engines. I guess it was loud on the recieving end of Skype. Also I only have one stock cooler with a copper core, sorta need that for testing still.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 21, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> IDK namslas used to call it the GE 120, as in the jet engines. I guess it was loud on the recieving end of Skype. Also I only have one stock cooler with a copper core, sorta need that for testing still.



Just want i needed to hear.. have two coolers for intel that won't be doing anything.. gotta send that out with the fan.. hows that? never a bad thing to try...


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 21, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Just want i needed to hear.. have two coolers for intel that won't be doing anything.. gotta send that out with the fan.. hows that? never a bad thing to try...



Shit Ill take it and try the fitseries pot! Doesnt seem bad to construct, its just the insulating part that IDK about!


----------



## cdawall (Sep 21, 2008)

look on XS for the insulation part its not that hard


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 22, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> lmao.. yeah, but you almost have 10k posts!...
> Man, Have I learned a lot since I've joined here.. And hope to have helped in the process..



Now only if people would learn not to pick fights.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Sep 22, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Just want i needed to hear.. have two coolers for intel that won't be doing anything.. gotta send that out with the fan.. hows that? never a bad thing to try...



If  you can wait a few days my neighbor, just wait and we'll send everything together...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 22, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> Now only if people would learn not to pick fights.




????? who da, what da?



thoughtdisorder said:


> If  you can wait a few days my neighbor, just wait and we'll send everything together...



oh yeah, I'll give ya the fan and we'll all do it at once.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 22, 2008)

Have I learned a lot since I've joined here


that part of the quote, as i was saying only if people would learn not to pick fights, you state you have learned alot.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Sep 22, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> Have I learned a lot since I've joined here
> 
> 
> that part of the quote, as i was saying only if people would learn not to pick fights, you state you have learned alot.



Keep hangin out my man, the one's who cause issues are being weeded out one by one.

And btw, one of the biggest reasons I joined is because all you guys have so damn much to offer, I have learned an amazing amount of knowledge.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 22, 2008)

well its like this i come here not knowing things and also knowing some things heh.


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Sep 22, 2008)

When are you testing it?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 22, 2008)

PCpraiser100 said:


> When are you testing it?



Waiting on the HDD. as soon as it gets in I will get the OS on it and let her rip....Im guessing maybe by this weekend!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 23, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Waiting on the HDD. as soon as it gets in I will get the OS on it and let her rip....Im guessing maybe by this weekend!



Hoping for this weekend... Should be there by Saturday... Know how fast we can get stuff to Ohio and so forth... USPS FTW!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Sep 23, 2008)

definetly interested to see whan an old by like that can do, on the right cooling that chip should hit 5ghz. which is impressive in itself. in fact Id be interested to see what that adds up to, could it tie a single core2duo at 2GHZ? higher? been so long since anyone ran one that it's hard to say at what clock the core2's actually took the performance lead.


----------



## DOM (Sep 23, 2008)

my 520J max out at like around 4.5GHz


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 4, 2008)

OK so tonight was the night to boot the P4.

i got her installed under a Xig1283, with Cold Storms kaze on it.(i can feel a breeze like 5 foot away.

Now after writing the OS(thanks RM and TD) in prep for it. All I had to do was swap HDD's and go.

The P4 wants 1.36V to boot at stock, so I added 0.1500V to it to see how it handled the voltage and was suprised to see this.....






This is an odd issue as i have never raised voltage in bios to get less voltage in windows.

As of now i have to accept defeat?!?!?!?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 4, 2008)

Might just be a bug, or a misbehaving sensor. I say go for it anyway.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 4, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Might just be a bug, or a misbehaving sensor. I say go for it anyway.



It fails miserably to raise the FSB to just 205!

I had toyz for it too...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 4, 2008)

Dude... Look around, there should be a mod to where it makes it work. Talk with RM to. I know we used a conductive ink pin to, I believe but don't quite know, voltage issues... SO, do check it out. It's not over till the Chip pops out of the cooler because of volt! :rockout;

BTW, No Delta Fan!? LMMFAO


----------



## cdawall (Oct 4, 2008)

bet i can get more than 205 outta it


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 4, 2008)

cdawall said:


> bet i can get more than 205 outta it



I got it to 215 last night and it fails after that...got the voltage up to 1.6V last night. I think its more of an issue with the mobo not liking the P4!


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, if that's the case... Who wants a FOXconn... lol...


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 4, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I got it to 215 last night and it fails after that...got the voltage up to 1.6V last night. I think its more of an issue with the mobo not liking the P4!



That is more than likely the case.  Like I said before, the newer boards don't like the older processors.  Usually, they will at least run them at stock, but beyond that is a crap shoot.  You would probably have a lot more fun with it in an old P965 board.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Oct 5, 2008)

Alright, who's got an old mobo lying around?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 5, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> That is more than likely the case.  Like I said before, the newer boards don't like the older processors.  Usually, they will at least run them at stock, but beyond that is a crap shoot.  You would probably have a lot more fun with it in an old P965 board.



i see what your sayin, NT the newer boards probably don't have the voltage requirements to run the older CPUs, sort of like what happened to AMD without the 140 W CPU support.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 5, 2008)

Send it to me. I'll see what getting her cold can do.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 5, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Send it to me. I'll see what getting her cold can do.



he's sending it to me before you and ill be checking the same thing hehe


----------

